# Best full exhaust system for TTS



## Boukou (Mar 9, 2012)

So .. I decided I want to replace fully me exhaust system after a huge fail with straight pipes ..

And now I am thinking, is there an exhaust that can provide at least decent sound? I don't expect a V8 sound by a straight 4 but at least something that doesn't sound like a ricer.
I don't mind it louder than stock etc but I would rather have something that also produces even the tiniest sounds which (trying to find a good analogy but I can't) resembles partially the "gargling" of a V6. You know, not just a noise that gets louder and its monotone, more like something that increases in loudness but this "brrrr" of the engine still exists.

What do you think?


----------



## Stevelev (Apr 1, 2010)

Happy with mine ...


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Full Milltek non-resonated, loved mine!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Anything but milltek. Over priced, doesn't sound all that and rusts away after a few months. The pipe work is obviously cheap low quality stainless steel


----------



## Benw87 (Dec 22, 2011)

Stevelev said:


> Happy with mine ...


+1 I'm happy with mine too - it's got better as the exhaust as carbon'd up a bit. I've accepted the fact that there won't be the induction 'grunt' or rasping exhaust noise that you get on naturally aspirated cars, and it seems like there's a lot of money that needs to be spent to achieve a better/different sound, when that money could probably be better spent elsewhere!


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm going through the same dilema at the moment as decided cat-back isn't enough.

Currently under consideration for me:

Scorpion (Forge) 
Milltek
APR RSC (once I know if it exists for TTS)
Meisterschaft GTC (high import costs)

Here's a clip of the Scorpion on a Golf R (same engine as TTS). Sounds great but non-res would be even better:


----------



## daleski75 (Oct 4, 2012)

happy with the stock on mine it gives a nice sound but if i heard a much nicer sounding exhaust for a tts I would definitely be tempted.


----------



## DavidB_27 (Jul 5, 2012)

daleski75 said:


> happy with the stock on mine it gives a nice sound but if i heard a much nicer sounding exhaust for a tts I would definitely be tempted.


Worth trying the deflap mod with stock exhaust, very slight but noticeable difference on mine 8)


----------



## Boukou (Mar 9, 2012)

DavidB_27 said:


> I'm going through the same dilema at the moment as decided cat-back isn't enough.
> 
> Currently under consideration for me:
> 
> ...


 I was thinking APR as well but they dont seem to have one for the TTS. then i saw capristo which is expensive (4.5k) but people tell me i shouldnt go for it.

I really have no idea but it needs to change asap...i hate the noise when i go full throttle. Yesterday at 245 km/h it just sounded like a damn bee

Still love the car nevertheless and do not regret buying this over S5


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Where are you based?


----------



## Boukou (Mar 9, 2012)

robokn said:


> Where are you based?


Boston - MA


----------



## nas02141 (Mar 3, 2011)

Boukou said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you based?
> ...


HAH! You should buy my meisterchaft GTC Exhaust for the TTS. I'm taking it off this weekend and I've already got a couple of people interested but I'll need to ship it. 
Here's my post: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... -sale.-%28
I have more pics pre installed etc. let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Boukou (Mar 9, 2012)

nas02141 said:


> Boukou said:
> 
> 
> > robokn said:
> ...







This video is very very interesting. I like what I hear. Are you located in Boston as well? Also, please pm me with your price for the full system.

Also, I can pay you in cash if you are located anywhere near me. Just saying


----------



## Boukou (Mar 9, 2012)

I couldn't pm you back so I emailed you ..


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Had a listen and well its sounds a bit rough??? Am i just an OEM boy or is that a good aftermarket sound?


----------



## Boukou (Mar 9, 2012)

digital_dreamer said:


> Had a listen and well its sounds a bit rough??? Am i just an OEM boy or is that a good aftermarket sound?


This is exactly why i like it though. It is loud and rough - sounds a bit more refined than stock as well. Stock i never liked the sound unless i hit 5000 rpm ++ :?


----------

